# Dust collection plan



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Y'all forgive me if this has been discussed before but how do you know how big your dust collector unit has to be. Is there a possible formula or something. If you had a mile of pipe then I'd say your machine had better be strong. I am totally ignorant on the subject of dcs but I'm getting ready to build my shop and i don't want to buy more than I need. Thanks


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Some good info here.

http://www.billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/index.cfm :smile:


----------



## Ycreek (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow! That pretty much lays it all out there. Thanks a lot!


----------

